

SuperCard: Still-for-sale HyperCard replacement - mildtrepidation
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperCard

======
mildtrepidation
It's amazing to me that, a decade after HyperCard was shut down, this is still
being sold for _hundreds of dollars_ per licence.

[http://www.supercard.us/Purchase/orderFULL.html](http://www.supercard.us/Purchase/orderFULL.html)

------
willcate
LiveCode is much better, cross-platform, supports mobile and is free for non-
commercial development.

